# Msn



## Philweb83 (21 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Est-il possible d'utiliser msn sur l'IPad? Si oui comment faut il faire?
Merci a vous.


----------



## Rémi M (21 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Tu as IM+ Lite with multitasking qui a une version gratuite ou payante 

En vue des commentaires, elle me paraît pas mal.


----------



## twinworld (23 Août 2010)

il y a aussi BeejiveIM for iPad. 

Et puis sinon vous saisissez "instant messenger" dans la cellule de recherche de l'iTunes Store et il vous liste toutes les applications qui font de la messagerie instantanée.


----------

